# Komprimierte Ordner erstellen via CMD



## XChris (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte per Command-Line einen komprimierten Ordner erstellen. Hat jemand einen Link oder die Zeile Script für mich. Vielen Dank.

Chris


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2007)

Ob Windows das per Kommandozeile unterstützt, weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich muss man sich ein extra Programm installieren. Im Zweifel würde ich 7zip empfehlen. Es gibt neben der GUI-Version auch die Kommandozeilenversion. (Und das Kostenlos, da es ein Open Source Projekt ist)


----------



## XChris (20. Februar 2007)

Zusätzliche Programme sind leider keine Option. ich muss es mit Boardmitteln tun ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Februar 2007)

XChris hat gesagt.:


> Zusätzliche Programme sind leider keine Option. ich muss es mit Boardmitteln tun ...



Ich habe die Microsoft Knowledge Base durchsucht und keinen Hinweis auf  eine Kommandozeilenfunktion zum Zippen gefunden. In einem MS-Beispiel wird sogar das Winzip Kommandozeilentool verwendet.


----------



## XChris (21. Februar 2007)

Danke für Deine Mühe.

Das ist aber Mist .... ich geh jetzt in Serverraum zum heulen. (da hört mich keiner)


----------



## Grimreaper (21. Februar 2007)

Das hier sieht ganz vielversprechend aus wenn du wenigstens ein script laufen lassen kannst:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/windowsxpzip.htm


----------

